# Photos made with Rokinon 24mm Tilt-Shift Lens



## Rienzphotoz (May 12, 2013)

Just received the Rokinon 24mm Tilt-Shift lens ... this is my first Tilt-Shift lens ever ... anyway here is a quick image made today morning during a minor dust storm ... will try shooting in better locations once the dust storm settles down.
The first image is made with Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC lens set at 24mm f/2.8 ... the second image is with the Rokinon 24mm Tilt-Shift lens set at f/3.5 ... the only edit done to both images is adding Matt Klaskowski's "HDR Look" Preset in Lightroom 5 beta.


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 21, 2013)

That's some crazy vignetting on the first pic


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

Is the second shifted image HDR?


----------

